# FM June 2018 Litters



## Fantasia Mousery

Welcome to my litter-picture-thread of June 

Gladys, my Black Self doe, was paired with a Black Self buck on April 24th. She gave birth 6 weeks later, on June 2nd. I felt like that was a super long wait, and feel sorry for people who breed animals that are pregnant for longer than 3 weeks 
Anyway, Gladys grew really huge, so big I actually got a bit worried for her. But she had 10 perfect babies, and both babies and her are doing and looking great!

3 days old today


----------



## SilverWings

Your babies are so darn cute and I wish I could steal them.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

SilverWings said:


> Your babies are so darn cute and I wish I could steal them.


Awh, thank you! ♥
You know, I live in a pretty small country, and there are just not that many people who are into mice (compared to other places). But I often get contacted by people in other countries who are interested in my mice, and I am SO flattered every time, because most of those countries have their own really good breeders. It's also a little sad because I have no way of actually shipping them


----------



## SilverWings

That's such a shame, but you must be so proud of them :3


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

SilverWings said:


> That's such a shame, but you must be so proud of them :3


I really am!


----------



## pikkupiilo

Congrats of little pumpkins ^_^


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Thanks, pikku!

Gladys' babies are 6 days old today.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Gladys' babies are 9 days old today


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Two more litters have been born so far this month, one of which I've taken pictures of this morning (the upside to waking up an hour and a half before your alarm goes off, feeling super restless).

Julia, one of my Black Self Siamese-carrier does gave birth on Saturday, 19 days after she'd been paired with a Sealpoint Siamese buck.
She had 10 babies: 2 Black Self does, 2 Black Self bucks and 1 Siamese buck which I culled. The keepers are 5 Siamese does. Baby daddy carries Blue, and there's a slight chance Julia does as well, but I'm not counting on it.
3 days old today:


----------



## meromar

Your black self pups are absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

meromar said:


> Your black self pups are absolutely stunning!!


Awh, thank you! <3 taking new pictures of them tomorrow


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

I have so many litters right now :lol: Be prepared for lots of pictures.

Gladys' litter turned 2 weeks old yesterday and they are just so amazingly sweet! ♥
I even have a short video of them, but I don't know how to share it here.

15 days old:

















Julia's babies turned 6 days old on Friday. I swear she feeds them heavy cream, not milk. They are even more fat than they look in pictures.


















On the 12th my sweet Chocolate Dutch girl Ivy had a litter of 6. Ivy is actually from Gaia's first litter (there are pictures of Gaia's second litter in this thread).
Father of the litter is the same Chocolate Dutch buck who sired Gaia's second litter.

3 days old:









And finally (for now, anyway), one of my pretty Black Self does, Lavinia, had a litter on the 14th. She's been so "kind" as to cull at least 4 and not do it properly... There are 4 left that are 3 days old today.
Lavinia carries Siamese and poissbly Blue (fingers crossed), and the father of the litter is my Bluepoint Siamese buck.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Julia's chunky monkeys are 9 days old today:


















Ivy's babies are 6 days old, and I am totally in love with their markings:


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

So am I, they all look great!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Cheshire Gleam said:


> So am I, they all look great!


Thank you!! ♥


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Ivy's babies are 9 days old today:


















Lavinia's babies were 6 days old yesterday:










And then I had a litter on Monday from my Chocolate Dutch doe, Irene. She had 11 babies, and some of them were extremely tiny (half the size of the others). Decided to keep these five that are 3 days old today:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Gladys' babies were 3 weeks old yesterday:


















Julia's girls were 2 weeks old yesterday:


























Lavinia's babies were 9 days old yesterday, and this one is fun (no, it really isn't)... Lavinia is Black Self, carrying Siamese. Father of the litter is Bluepoint Siamese - or so I thought. This litter has 1 Siamese (which I suspect of being Agouti-based), 1 Black and 2 Agoutis... I'm really frustrated, I don't want Agouti in my c-lines, and I don't know what to do. I've studied dad's fur and I really cannot see any ticking, but I don't see where else it should come from.


























Lastly, Irene's babies are 6 days old today. I really love seeing how their markings develop.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Ivy's beautiful babies are 2 weeks old today - did I tell you there's only one female?  Oh well, at least it's the best one.


----------

